# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  تستای کنکور کافیه

## hamed_habibi

​سلام بنظر شما تو دروس ریاضی فیزیک برای درصد بالای 65 زدن تستای کنکور ازمونای ازمایشی کافیه یا کتاب تست بخرم بزنم...مدنظرم اینه کل تستای کنکور رو بارها حل کنم...توروخدا دقیق بگید

----------


## WickedSick

کنکور رو باید تستاشو بزنید(از مثلا 82 به بعد) ولی کافی نیستش.
شما خودتون هم تست باید بزنید تازه اونم کافی نیستش سعی کنید خودتون سوال طرح کنید و خلاقیت به کار ببرین.

----------


## sajad564

> ​سلام بنظر شما تو دروس ریاضی فیزیک برای درصد بالای 65 زدن تستای کنکور ازمونای ازمایشی کافیه یا کتاب تست بخرم بزنم...مدنظرم اینه کل تستای کنکور رو بارها حل کنم...توروخدا دقیق بگید


حامد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟داشتیم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  برو یه کتاب تست از این کوشولو موشولو ها بخر 
واسه زیست ده تا کتاب میخرین بعد ریاضی فقط با تستای کنکور؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
همین سی سال کنکورو بزن حله

----------


## hamed_habibi

واقعا بنظرت سی سال کنکور حله؟

----------


## hamed_habibi

واسه زیست بخدا فقط ای کیو خریدم

----------


## sajad564

> واسه زیست بخدا فقط ای کیو خریدم


من میخواستم بیام تجربی این اشغال بهم ده تا کتاب زیست پیشنهاد داد اخرشم گفت همون ریاضی بمون :Yahoo (4): 
اره بابا سوالای کنکورتونو یه نگاه بنداز بخداااااااااااااااااااااا  ا سخت نمیدن(فقط هندسه یکو یه کاریش بکن :Yahoo (4): )
این شصت درصدو معلم دیفرانسیلمون گفت ولی به نظر من بیشتر از این حرفا هم میشه زد...بچه ها نمیزنن چون نخوندن...من به عنوان یکی که یه عمره با ریاضی سر کرده تایید میکنم شما با سی سال کارت راحت راه میفته

----------


## saj8jad

> ​سلام بنظر شما تو دروس ریاضی فیزیک برای درصد بالای 65 زدن تستای کنکور ازمونای ازمایشی کافیه یا کتاب تست بخرم بزنم...مدنظرم اینه کل تستای کنکور رو بارها حل کنم...توروخدا دقیق بگید


سلام
تست های کنکور به هیچ وجه کافی نیستن  
یک کتاب تست خوب بگیر ، تا میتونی تست بزن ، همین
موفق باشی

----------


## sajad564

> سلام
> تست های کنکور به هیچ وجه کافی نیستن  
> یک کتاب تست خوب بگیر ، تا میتونی تست بزن ، همین
> موفق باشی


سی سال بسه :Yahoo (13):

----------


## saj8jad

> سی سال بسه


آهان سی سال کانون مدادچی رو میگی ، آره بسه داداش  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## sajad564

ولی افرین خوشم اومد...از اوناش نیستی که دویستا کتاب دور خودت جمع کنی...میدونی که دو ماه اخر باید جمعشون کنی.بچه هااااا از ایشون الگو بگیرین :Yahoo (4):

----------


## hamed_habibi

همین جا قوول میدم با این زیستو 60 ب بالا بزنم

----------


## sajad564

> همین جا قوول میدم با این زیستو 60 ب بالا بزنم


حالا اینو نمیگفتی الان پوریا میاد یه چیزی میپرونه :Yahoo (4):

----------


## کنکوری97

سلام واقعا برا ریاضی تستای کنکور کافیه؟ من فقط موج  ازمون دارم ولی پاسخنامش اصلا خوب نیس تصمیم گرفتم فقط سراسری کار کنم البته اینم بگم درصد بالایی هم میخوام بیارم :Yahoo (106): . تجربی هستم.

----------


## Mariyana

> سلام واقعا برا ریاضی تستای کنکور کافیه؟ من فقط موج  ازمون دارم ولی پاسخنامش اصلا خوب نیس تصمیم گرفتم فقط سراسری کار کنم البته اینم بگم درصد بالایی هم میخوام بیارم. تجربی هستم.


میگن تو ریاضی فیزیک که تیپ و...تقریبا با احتمال 70 درصد تکرار یکیه مثلا از سال 85 به بعدو بزنی
فیزیکم رسیدی فیزیک های کنکور ریاضی قسمتای مربوط به تجربی بزن
کسی میتونه لینک دانلود سوالات کنکورهای عمومی (انسانی اما نه تخصصی هاش) با پاسخ نامه کامل و درست رو از 85 تا 90 و ریاضی سوالات شیمی و فیزیک از 85 تا 96 رو به من بده؟تو صفحه اصلی سایت تیکه تیکه بود جوابا 96 تجربی و ریاضی معلوم نیست مال کی درسته
ممنون

----------


## amir_mohammad

حاجی خب چه کاریه همین گاجو برا فیزیک و ابی قلم چی هم برا ریاضی کفایت میکنه اونام ۸۰ درصدشون تست کنکور و سنجش یه ماه اخر که جمع بندیه میشه مثلا بیای کنکور ۸۹ تا ۹۶ رو بزنی به هر حال کتاب بهتره مطالبش پیوسته پاسخاش بهتره

----------


## pardis1

> ​سلام بنظر شما تو دروس ریاضی فیزیک برای درصد بالای 65 زدن تستای کنکور ازمونای ازمایشی کافیه یا کتاب تست بخرم بزنم...مدنظرم اینه کل تستای کنکور رو بارها حل کنم...توروخدا دقیق بگید



من کلاس یکی از طراح های قلمچی میرم که امسال اکثر شاگرداش 80 به بالا زدن ... یکی اط شاگرداش 94 زد ...

اون میگه واسه همه درسا تستای سراسری کافیه مخصوصا برای ریاضی ...

----------


## ali.sn

براي زيست تاليفي از نون شب واجب تره،البته براي كسي كه درصد خوبي ميخواد

----------


## sajad8

> ​سلام بنظر شما تو دروس ریاضی فیزیک برای درصد بالای 65 زدن تستای کنکور ازمونای ازمایشی کافیه یا کتاب تست بخرم بزنم...مدنظرم اینه کل تستای کنکور رو بارها حل کنم...توروخدا دقیق بگید


برا ریاضی تجربی خط ویژه رو بخون حداقل دوبار...

----------


## TRACKER

> برا ریاضی تجربی خط ویژه رو بخون حداقل دوبار...


دوست عزیز چرا این کتاب رو اینقدر تعریف میکنن ؟ 
من رشتم ریاضه به نظرتون بدرد ریاضی ها هم میخوره ؟

----------


## کنکوری97

پس باید یه کتاب دیگه بگیرم؟
 :Yahoo (65):

----------


## کنکوری97

ینی هیچ کس نمیتونه راهنماییم کنه؟ :Yahoo (117):  :Yahoo (117):

----------


## PARSA96

خیلی از افرادو دیدم که تو یه اغلب آزمونای قلم چی (که سوالای سخت تری داره نسبت به کنکور) میان ریاضی فیزیکو 100 میزنن اما درصد کنکورشونو نگاه کنید به طور میانگین بین70تا85در میاد.دوستان کنکور شرایط خودش رو داره و برای غلبه به این شرایط لازمه که اعتماد به نفس بالایی داشته باشیم و راه بالا بردن اعتماد به نفسم حل همین سوالات تالیفی سنگین هستش؛ با اینکه تو کنکور مشابهشو شاید نبینین.

----------


## sasaa

نه نیاز به تستای جدید هم هس

----------


## _Senoritta_

> ​سلام بنظر شما تو دروس ریاضی فیزیک برای درصد بالای 65 زدن تستای کنکور ازمونای ازمایشی کافیه یا کتاب تست بخرم بزنم...مدنظرم اینه کل تستای کنکور رو بارها حل کنم...توروخدا دقیق بگید


نه اصلا...اگ سبک سوالا عوضش بشه دیگ نمیتونی سوالا رو جواب بدی...پس تستای تالیفی هم خوبه کار کنی

----------

